# Customs information BEFORE shopping on Ebay?



## aine (7 Sep 2004)

I can't seem to find a list of import duty charges - anyone have a link?  I recently started shopping on ebay and bought items from US and UK.  All arrived well within a week and proved to be great bargains and were not stopped by customs - great introduction to Ebay (was thinking about it for ages before I took the plunge!)  I was encouraged by several posters here who have talked about "winning" items on Ebay - I now know what it's all about and am quite an expert!  | believe customs duty is in the region of 21%??  I would like to be able to factor in the customs charges before making any further purchases as I may not be so lucky in the future!  Any help appreciated.


----------



## euroDilbert (7 Sep 2004)

I think it's VAT which is 21% for most goods here, not duty.
This leaflet [broken link removed] outlines how the system works.

Basically you would be liable for VAT at the same rate as here + duty for the particular product.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (7 Sep 2004)

If purchasing from ebay.co.uk there will be no VAT/duty liability provided the item is shipped from the UK (or elsewhere in the EU).  Do be careful though as some sellers selling on eBay.co.uk are shipping from the US or Hong Kong (especially electronics retailers)

If the package is shipped from outisde the EU it is liable for VAT almost certainly and perhaps import duty.


----------



## jister (7 Sep 2004)

*customs*

When I buy stuff from the USA I ask the seller to devalue the item for customs purposes.

EG. I purchase stuff for $50 and he values it at $20, so even if the customs pick up on it I only pay 21% on $20 instead of $50


----------



## aine (8 Sep 2004)

*ebay*

Thanks everyone for the information, tips and advice.


----------



## G (8 Sep 2004)

*re*

I recently bought blades from the US and did not get them. Do customs contact you to pay VAT? Are items randomly picked coming from the US or how does it work?
I like the devalue idea!!


----------



## aine (8 Sep 2004)

*G*

G, I have just this morning got a letter from customs requesting "proof of purchase" for an item which I purchased last week on ebay from China.  I rang them and was asked the value, which they accepted, and I must pay the postman on delivery.  I presume the same thing should have happened in your case.
Hope this helps.


----------



## car (9 Sep 2004)

*customs*

G,
As aine has said, they'll use the contact details on the delivery slip to contact you.  If your phone number is on it, then they'll ring you and you can pay there and then with visa (at least thats what I did!).


----------



## rainyday (11 Sep 2004)

*Re: customs*



> When I buy stuff from the USA I ask the seller to devalue the item for customs purposes.


Ain't it great to see that the good oul Haughey/Burke/Lawlor traditions of depriving the State of its rightful income are alive & well.


----------



## tobo (11 Sep 2004)

*duty scam*

Perhaps any posts which suggest, promote or advocate illegal activty, such as defrauding the Revenue, should be removed by moderators of all AAM forums!


----------



## jister (14 Sep 2004)

*delivery*

I received an item yesterday from the States, which cost me $50 on Ebay. The customs docket had it marked as a gift and valued at $10. I was not charged anything by customs.


----------

